# TIANJIN | Kerry Center | 228m | 44 fl | U/C | 215m x 3 | 59 fl x 3 | Com



## z0rg

The project has been exposed in the Tianjin urban exhibition fair this weekend. Not much info by the moment.




























This is the old version


----------



## Densetsu

nice it'll look good. it looks like wtc3 in beijing though


----------



## valdano7007

The new version is much better, IMO. The setting beside the lake is awesome. As in many glass covered buildings, we should see a different building in reality compared to renderings. But looks nice.


----------



## potipoti

yes, the new version looks better, as valdano said


----------



## ZZ-II

design is nothing special, still nice though


----------



## Clashman

Actually, if you look at my posts here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18452602&postcount=7

...and here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19594337&postcount=20

You'll see that construction is already underway, (although it's hard to tell which towers they're working on now. They might be saving the big one for last).


----------



## davee08

much better then the old design finally tianjin is getting the recognition and attention it deserves from central


----------



## Belianis

agree with all of you, looks way better now! I wouldn't call it a masterpiece but it's still a proper design.


----------



## z0rg

Floor plan. 1x71 and 3x59 floors then. They said it will be 330m tall, but height remains unconfirmed.


----------



## z0rg

October 4th by 我热爱天津


----------



## z0rg

March 15th by yanlei50j


----------



## SilentStrike

very nice. can anyone tell me what kerry is and what they do? they make nice buildings all over the place


----------



## z0rg

SilentStrike said:


> very nice. can anyone tell me what kerry is and what they do? they make nice buildings all over the place


http://www.kerryprops.com/

Kerry Properties Limited ("KPL") is one of Hong Kong's largest property investment and development companies, with a portfolio of assets spanning Hong Kong and the PRC. [...]


----------



## skyperu34

It is so beautiful, The facade impresses a lot from street level...


----------



## z0rg

Foundation works have started. Now it is properly under construction.
Pic by WXT123


----------



## z0rg

I found the website of the facade designers, but I don't know if this is an old/dismissed version or the final one. According to the profile the architect is SOM, and the main tower will have 80 floors, taller than expected:


*Tianjin Kerry Center*
Tianjin
Cladding Area: 100,000 m2
Architect: SOM, L & O, Mix Studio
Date : 2012

The project is located in TianJin, He Dong District on the East bank of the river. The approximate above ground floor area is 499,000 square meters, comprising; 3 luxury residential towers, a mixed use retail shopping podium, 5 star Shangri-la Hotel, and a 80 story Mega High-rise Office Tower.

Konstruct West Partners was appointed directly by Kerry Properties to provide full scope facade consulting services from technical design thru project completion.

http://ewc.kwpgroup.com/eng/our-projects/proj-detail/3/tianjin-kerry-center.html


----------



## galzu

I'm sorry, but what country is Tianjin in? I couldn't find it in any of the posts ><


----------



## Jude12

^^ China? :dunno:


----------



## jhalsey

Looks like that planned tower in Korea.


----------



## SilentStrike

i liked the design from the first post more. Glad its over 80 floors but those cross things outside look bad. 

and galzu, tianjin in in China rofl. Thats like asking where Chicago is.


----------



## binhai

kanye said:


> is there any progress??


yes, the other 2 towers (including the main tower) are u/c now, and the three towers already above ground gained a floor. They should move this to u/c supertalls pretty soon :banana: :cheers:


----------



## binhai

2.15 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

2.19 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

2.22 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

3.2 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

3.27 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

4.9 gaoloumi.com


----------



## binhai

4.12 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

4.16 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

4.17 bohaibbs.net


----------



## z0rg

Any idea about when are they starting the main tower? Hopefully we wont have to wait till they complete the residential towers before they start digging!


----------



## binhai

4.24 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

5.1 bohaibbs.net


----------



## KillerZavatar

shall be moved to UC soon  although its hard to see which of all these construction sites is the one for the supertall


----------



## binhai

5.2 bohaibbs.net


----------



## z0rg

May 7 by 我为楼狂


----------



## z0rg

May 21 by 千里之行


----------



## binhai

5.22 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

5.28 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai

6.4 gaoloumi.com


----------



## kanye

21 April by lulujune


----------



## everywhere

z0rg said:


> http://www.kerryprops.com/
> 
> Kerry Properties Limited ("KPL") is one of Hong Kong's largest property investment and development companies, with a portfolio of assets spanning Hong Kong and the PRC. [...]


But does it have a subsidiary in the Mainland?


----------



## everywhere

kanye said:


> 21 April by lulujune


I guess this should be upgraded into U/C under the SUPERTALLS section


----------



## ZZ-II

No, because the main tower is not UC yet i believe


----------



## everywhere

ZZ-II said:


> No, because the main tower is not UC yet i believe


Thanks. Hope it'll start soon.


----------



## z0rg

More renders. They didn't credit the source. Once again the main tower looks so concept, we probably haven't seen the actual design yet.


----------



## z0rg

By lulujune


----------



## kanye

30 May by tiger1018


----------



## everywhere

^^ I can't see the main supertall. hno:


----------



## SimFox

it's not under construction yet...


----------



## everywhere

SimFox said:


> it's not under construction yet...


Though the other structures are almost done. Cladding's up next for them...


----------



## kanye

12 June by tiger1018


----------



## everywhere

^^ The 59 story x3 towers are almost done... :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

By lulujune


----------



## kanye

12 July by 留下


----------



## z0rg

By lulujune


----------



## kanye

*30 July* by 左脚踩刹车


----------



## kanye

31 July by wade31313131


----------



## kanye

12 August by tiger1018


----------



## kanye

September 03 by tiger018


----------



## z0rg

By tiger1018


----------



## zwamborn

2013-08-24 by 留下


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## spectre000

These towers have been under construction forever it seems. I wished they'd get the supertall started. Been waiting for years.


----------



## city of the future

Most likely on hold it seems


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yes it is on hold, to start at a later phase



BarbaricManchurian (April 2013) said:


> Yeah the workers' barracks are currently occupying the main tower site so no action there for now. I would bet the tallest tower starts in 1-2 years after phase 1 is complete and there's need for more towers as Tianjin's economy keeps booming


----------



## binhai

My guess is the supertall will start at around the same time as CITIC.


----------



## zwamborn

2014-01-26 by 留下


----------



## binhai

Main tower plot:


----------



## binhai




----------



## spectre000

I really like these towers. But man, 5 years now into construction, and with several years left for the supertall as well. :nuts:


----------



## z0rg

By 留下


----------



## zwamborn

2014-12-31 by 留下 

(the 3 215 Towers)


----------



## KillerZavatar

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Main tower plot:


i would even call it proposed instead of on hold, since the towers plot never got rid of the workers houses


----------



## zwamborn

New height for the "main"-tower on gaoloumi is 228 m / 44 fl



















2023-01-05 by zyancat1111


----------

